# Base Adult Naruto vs Teen SPSM Naruto



## Hellblade (Aug 8, 2021)

Knowledge:Manga
IC
Distance: 100 m


----------



## Architect (Aug 8, 2021)

Teen bodies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

Teen Naruto solo's the Boruto verse. 

Then decides that the warm-up was enough, and readies himself to fight One-Eyed Madara.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 6 | Lewd 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Aug 8, 2021)

i've never read or seen much from boruto. Therefore im gonna say that Adult Naruto wins

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 8, 2021)

Since adult naruto is restricted to base it can go either way probably.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sage King (Aug 8, 2021)

Mismatch Teen Naruto>>>>>Hokage Naruto cloaked form>>>>>>>Base Adult Naruto.
It's a slaughter.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 8, 2021)

People argue that Base Naruto is strong simply because he fought Momoshiki for a little bit in Base, but that's just an inconsistency, because if he's actually that strong, using six paths sage mode w/Kurama Mode should have 1 shot Momoshiki. Instead, he put it on and they kept going as if nothing happened. Adult Naruto is much stronger than his Teen version, but not to an extent that he could beat his teen self in Base. 

SPKSM Hokage Naruto>>>>>>>>>>>SPKSM Teen Naruto>>>>Hokage Base Naruto

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 3 | Disagree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Mismatch Teen Naruto>>>>>Hokage Naruto cloaked form>>>>>>>Base Adult Naruto.
> It's a slaughter.


how

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Mismatch Teen Naruto>>>>>Hokage Naruto cloaked form>>>>>>>Base Adult Naruto.
> It's a slaughter.


Completely agreed. 

Even if you follow the viewpoint that Naruto kept Hagaromo's Chakra, Adult Naruto still isn't beating his Teen RSM self, IN BASE!

Fucking hell...

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

@Aegon Targaryen

Care to explain yourself?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## TraderJoe (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

Adult Naruto has better feats and scaling than his own SPSM amped Kurama avatar

He swapped hands with Jigen who can oneshot said avatars

Teen can genuinely get oneshotted 

I also dont see how anything in Teens arsenal is even meant to do shit here...Itd literally be his absolute best nukes or bust

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Adult Naruto has better feats and scaling than his own SPSM amped Kurama avatar
> 
> He swapped hands with Jigen who can oneshot said avatars
> 
> ...


This ain't unrestricted Adult Naruto here.

Base...

Do you ACTUALLY think his *Base* can beat this?



You think.... what... 2 years of casual training made up for being 5 Forms lower?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

Yep, Adult Base Naruto has feats comparable if not superior to Teen SPSM. He very realistically can take this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

For the record, in before the "TONERI FEAT OMG!!!", Old Madara already shattered the Moon  So neither Toneri nor Adult Naruto are impressive.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> This ain't unrestricted Adult Naruto here.
> 
> Base...
> 
> ...



Yes, it can  

Argument from incredulity is no argument.

Love how you left out the fact Naruto has superior or at least comparable feats as a Base Adult and gained the other half of Kurama btw


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> and gained the other half of Kurama btw


What does gaining the other half of Kurama have anything to do with BASE NARUTO. Fucking hell...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Fused said:


> For the record, in before the "TONERI FEAT OMG!!!", Old Madara already shattered the Moon  So neither Toneri nor Adult Naruto are impressive.


What are you talking about.... no he didn't. He just Summoned the Gedo Mazou out of it's Prison. The Rinnegan acts as the key to the lock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> What does gaining the other half of Kurama have anything to do with BASE NARUTO. Fucking hell...



Kurama's chakra mixed with Naruto's. 

Read the manga, Maru


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Kurama's chakra mixed with Naruto's.
> 
> Read the manga, Maru


Oh my dear lord... right back at you, maru.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> What are you talking about.... no he didn't. He just Summoned the Gedo Mazou out of it's Prison. The Rinnegan acts as the key to the lock.


Not.

Repeating.

Myself.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Fused said:


> Not.
> 
> Repeating.
> 
> Myself.


 You're a strange one. How exactly did Madara shatter the Moon then??...


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> You're a strange one. How exactly did Madara shatter the Moon then??...


Already made a thread about it, look it up  It's not hard, since this forum is dead


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

Fused said:


> Already made a thread about it, look it up  It's not hard, since this forum is dead


What? 

I'm starting to think @Draco Bolton is right about the Madness of Fused.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh look!

A reply from Raiken!

Wonder how long this is gonna last and if hes actually gonna debate the things he knows full goddamn well he cant debate and needs to concede on, or if hes gonna continue to duck

Lets find out


Raiken said:


> This ain't unrestricted Adult Naruto here.
> 
> Base...
> 
> Do you ACTUALLY think his *Base* can beat this?





WorldsStrongest said:


> Adult Naruto has better feats and scaling than his own SPSM amped Kurama avatar
> 
> He swapped hands with Jigen who can oneshot said avatars


So yes

Adult Base Naruto easily has a multitude of win conditions on even an unrestricted Teen Naruto

If Adult even lands a punch on Teen you can genuinely make the argument Teen Naruto dies even through his avatar

He straight up has better feats and scaling even in Base

You ducking this changes nothing


Raiken said:


> 2 years of casual training


Teen Naruto = 16

Adult Naruto = In his 30s

"2 years of casual training"

Ummmmmmmm

Also even restricting this to TL Naruto, he ALSO has better feats than even SPSM Naruto even in Base 

But I know how religiously and pathologically you duck that debate as well so


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know where @Raiken got "two years of casual training" from lol. Naruto is like ten years older or sth come Boruto.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raiken (Aug 8, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh look!
> 
> A reply from Raiken!
> 
> ...


Mate, you can take my concession happily. This garbage opinion ain't even worth my time, it's fucking laughable. I'll hapily L myself out of this Jokee mismatch thread.

Fuckkkkinnng hell...... I thought I'd seen everything. But apparently Base Adult Naruto >>> Full Power-Teen SPSM Naruto IS A THING.

Anyone that truly believes this viewpoint, is a legitimate *lost cause*.

Adios.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Lewd 4


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

@Raiken Concession. Accepted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Great One (Aug 8, 2021)

PFM18 said:


> People argue that Base Naruto is strong simply because he fought Momoshiki for a little bit in Base, but that's just an inconsistency, because if he's actually that strong, using six paths sage mode w/Kurama Mode should have 1 shot Momoshiki. Instead, he put it on and they kept going as if nothing happened. Adult Naruto is much stronger than his Teen version, but not to an extent that he could beat his teen self in Base.
> 
> SPKSM Hokage Naruto>>>>>>>>>>>SPKSM Teen Naruto>>>>Hokage Base Naruto


Which means RSM clearly isn't a big amp for him anymore like it did in WA.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## xingi (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> You think.... what... 2 years of casual training made up for being 5 Forms lower?


Not necessarily  true if you are using  gadien as reference. Naruto  hadn't been in a battle as far as we know since Toneri so his senses dulled but he was shown in boruto anime  training  konoha jounin to improve their barrier strength, this was couple years before  gadien


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> Mate, you can take my concession happily.


Well if youre conceding then I expect you to change your scaling to reflect said concession 


Raiken said:


> This garbage opinion


Garbage opinion that you can do nothing to contest

And have never put forth anything to contest it 

Ever

You just duck like its going outta style


Raiken said:


> Fuckkkkinnng hell...... I thought I'd seen everything. But apparently Base Adult Naruto >>> Full Power-Teen SPSM Naruto IS A THING.


Sure is

Ive given you the scans for it multiple times

Id genuinely say we are getting close to 100 times by this point

How many times do you think Ive assfucked your arguments on The Last alone?

To say nothing of his Boruto showings 


Raiken said:


> Anyone that truly believes this viewpoint, is a legitimate *lost cause*.


I feel the same about people who pathologically ignore canon 

Like you do

Hmu with your new scaling that reflects your concession here

Or an actual refutation of TL and Boruto feats beyond blatant ducking

Reactions: Kage 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

@blk DaMn LoOk At ThE pOlL nUmBeRs, I gUeSs TeEn NaRuTo StOmPs HuH xDDD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

PFM18 said:


> People argue that Base Naruto is strong simply because he fought Momoshiki for a little bit in Base,


Literally no one here but you has brought up Momoshiki

So no


----------



## Alita (Aug 8, 2021)

Just a friendly reminder that adult base naruto's feats include...

- Tanking a explosion in the last more powerful than juubidama while basically out of chakra.
- Reacting to the strongest attack of toneri and intercepting it with an attack of his own that subsequently overpowered it.
- Swapping hands to a minor extent with transformed momo and reacting to/blocking some of his attacks as well as taking hits.
- Killing transformed momo with one of his strongest attacks that seemingly used most of his chakra.
- Competing to a minor extent with delta before he had to transform.
- Should be as durable as sauce without susano who literally got kicked through his own susano and was not that hurt as a result.

He is obviously a god tier taking all this into account and you can certainly argue he can win here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 8, 2021)

Alita said:


> Just a friendly reminder that adult base naruto's feats include...
> 
> - Tanking a explosion in the last more powerful than juubidama while basically out of chakra.
> - Reacting to the strongest attack of toneri and intercepting it with an attack of his own that subsequently overpowered it.
> ...



This made me reconsider my vote .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

Sigh. 

That moment when you're so fodder that Kurama repeatedly calls you pathetic, and you get instantly immobilized by someone who felt the need to dodge Adult Konohamaru, but people still wank you to God tier.

Just Naruto things I guess

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 8, 2021)

@Raiken No need to call people retarded for having a different opinion, even if said opinion may sound bad to you .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> @Raiken No need to call people retarded for having a different opinion, even if said opinion may sound bad to you .


Oh please those people are even more toxic  WorldsWeakest literally gets banned for entire months because he's so toxic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 8, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> @Raiken No need to call people retarded for having a different opinion, even if said opinion may sound bad to you .



Agreed. 



Fused said:


> Oh please those people are even more toxic  WorldsWeakest literally gets banned for entire months because he's so toxic.



You got banned a few times too though  



Alita said:


> Just a friendly reminder that adult base naruto's feats include...
> 
> - Tanking a explosion in the last more powerful than juubidama while basically out of chakra.
> - Reacting to the strongest attack of toneri and intercepting it with an attack of his own that subsequently overpowered it.
> ...



This. 

At this point ignoring the feats and hype is just dishonest. This isn't even some outlier situation like Kaguya fight Sakura lool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiken said:


> Having Adult Naruto stronger than Teen Naruto is a stance that is acceptable and reasonable. I disagree. But it's understandable...


Still waiting for you to reconcile that with feats


Raiken said:


> Having Adult Base Naruto stronger than Full-Power Teen Naruto... IS, a retarded opinion.


Ditto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

Fused said:


> Oh please those people are even more toxic  WorldsWeakest literally gets banned for entire months because he's so toxic.


Its cute when the kids are too scared to quote me when they insult me

Says a lot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

Base Naruto tanks Ashura Avatars World NE RS 
because growing as an adult were far greater buffs than SPSM, AA, Kyuubi and all of Hagoromos Yang Chakra according to some genius boruto fans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Aug 8, 2021)

Interesting discussion here


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Base Naruto tanks almost everything in Teens arsenal short of Ashura Avatars World NE RS
> because being stated and shown  to retain Hagoromos power then gaining an additional Kurama half and training for 15 years means your scaling improves according to some genius boruto fans who actually know how to read


Correct

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

xingi said:


> Interesting discussion here


It basically just boils down to people ignoring The Last and the Jigen/Isshiki fight

Boruto/Post war denialists and all that

Loads of folk here dont even view them as canon to begin with despite Kishi saying they are


----------



## xingi (Aug 8, 2021)

Imo the biggest challenge for base naruto here is TSB, really  not sure how he counters that tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

xingi said:


> Imo the biggest challenge for base naruto here is TSB, really  not sure how he counters that tbh


In Base with his six paths power

Same way he did to Toneris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Correct


Are you saying that base adult naruto cant tank World NE RS? 
But I thought he was moon level? 

Last time i checked, World NE RS is nowhere near moon level


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Are you saying that base adult naruto cant tank World NE RS?
> But I thought he was moon level?
> 
> Last time i checked, World NE RS is nowhere near moon level


Read your sig and youd realize why this is a real cute failed attempt to poison the well my dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 8, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You got banned a few times too though


Yeah, once for 1 day and then a second time for 3 days. Woooow.

And a third time if you count my dupe @dergeist ... Oops, I meant @Erwel

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Read your sig and youd realize why this is a real cute failed attempt to poison the well my dude


But an explosion of an attack 2x the power of World NE RS was far smaller than the moon 
so how is that above Moon Level? 

This is what happens when you use wall of fail worthy logic to suit your fanfic arguments


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> But an explosion of an attack 2x the power of World NE RS was far smaller than the moon


So youre still misinformed enough to equate AoE with AP

Good to know

Watch DBZ sometime

I bet youd have an aneurysm trying to scale that 


ARGUS said:


> This is what happens when you use wall of fail worthy logic


Nah

My logic is fine

You just dont understand dick about the series and are now getting pissy that your attempt to poison the well failed


ARGUS said:


> fanfic arguments


Nothing fanfic about Naruto blatantly tanking Juubidama level attacks in Base 

Or taking attacks that can oneshot Rikudo avatars

Or blocking them

But by all means keep ducking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charisma (Aug 8, 2021)

Alita said:


> Just a friendly reminder that adult base naruto's feats include...
> 
> - Tanking a explosion in the last more powerful than juubidama while basically out of chakra.


The explosion spans the diameter of a couple trees, maybe as big as a hill or mountain. It doesn't compare to the Ten-Tails' Tailed Beast Bomb.




> - Reacting to the strongest attack of toneri and intercepting it with an attack of his own that subsequently overpowered it.



The technique is not particularly fast and he was expecting it. The first time Naruto is apparently hit by it he doesn't intercept it nor dodge.

And he overpowered it using powers other than his Base. Not a feat for Base Naruto.



> - Swapping hands to a minor extent with transformed momo and reacting to/blocking some of his attacks as well as taking hits.


He didn't swap hands. He blocked one hit, got hit two times, and got no hits of his own in. He only did a little better than Gaara, as he should being the strongest Kage.



> - Killing transformed momo with one of his strongest attacks that seemingly used most of his chakra.


This is fair, but then again not impressive. Nobody is surviving a direct hit from a Giant Rasemgan with no severe casualties, Raikage excluded. It's the very nature of the technique.



> - Competing to a minor extent with delta before he had to transform.


Delta has no feats except for against Naruto. No scaling to apply here.



> - Should be as durable as sauce without susano who literally got kicked through his own susano and was not that hurt as a result.


Koji was also hit by Isshiki and not hurt that badly. What is this supposed to mean? He's doesn't have Guy-level strength.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Aug 8, 2021)

This is a good thread to show how deluded most people are when it comes to Naruto/Sasuke. RSM Naruto one shots with literally anything in his arsenal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *Nothing fanfic about Naruto blatantly tanking Juubidama level attacks in Base*


*

Truly a Juubidama level sword everyone 



Juubidama level chakra rods everyone 

 *


WorldsStrongest said:


> *Or taking attacks that can oneshot Rikudo avatars
> 
> Or blocking them
> 
> But by all means keep ducking*



You mean the chakra rods? or do you mean a mere katana?

I didnt know those weapons could one shot rikudo avatars when even MS Sasukes ribcage was strong enough that a kunai would shatter upon contact if it tried to pierce it

Or is iit that a sword and chakra rods become moon level when only dealing wiwth naruto and sasuke because it supports your argument?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## xingi (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> You mean the chakra rods?


Jigens rods  went through  kurama avatar like butter and can legit pin down juubi, using the rod as an anti feat is bad

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> *
> 
> Truly a Juubidama level sword everyone
> 
> ...


You're playing a dangerous game here. Don't want someone to post Jobberdara getting pierced by kusanagi, do you?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

xingi said:


> Jigens rods  went through  kurama avatar like butter and can legit pin down juubi, using the rod as an anti feat is bad


Myojinmon gates also pierced through V3 juubi 
again just cause those rods pierced the avatar doesnt mean theyre some moon level attacks


----------



## xingi (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Myojinmon gates also pierced through V3 juubi
> again just cause those rods pierced the avatar doesnt mean theyre some moon level attacks


......."moon level"  is destructive capability scaling which piercing attacks don't follow... this isn't a new thing especially in naruto. Hashi literally threatened to kill himself with a kunai and jj madara got  pierced by kusanagi, these are characters that can face Tank city if not country bursting attacks.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

xingi said:


> ......."moon level"  is destructive capability scaling which piercing attacks don't follow... this isn't a new thing especially in naruto. Hashi literally threatened to kill himself with a kunai and jj madara got  pierced by kusanagi, these are characters that can face Tank city if not country bursting attacks.


Hashirama in his human self is not some city level durability character
he can counter country busting attacks through his constructs

the same rule applies to madara who nearly died from a sword stab which even his ribcage would laugh at

the same rule applies to sasuke who even in his adult form was getting pierced by mere kunai stars from shin

the same rule applies to naruto,

the only characters who are physical beasts on their own are like A3, or characters with insane regen/vitality such as JJs

Piercing attacks when compared with DC can be scaled,
see IA, it is atleast country level since it matched World NE RS


----------



## SlimeReincarnated (Aug 8, 2021)

I honestly can’t scale base Naruto but using his brief scuffle with Delta doesn’t help either considering that Boruto was punched by Delta. He didn’t even bleed  and she had spoke on how she didn’t mind killing boruto if he wanted to attack her.

Base Naruto did kick the shit out of an off-guarded Jigen and Isshiki individually tho, so there’s that. However base Momoshiki kicked off-guarded Naruto through a wall at the chunin exams. So you can see why it’s hard to scale him even based on sneak attacks.

While the scaling is inconsistent, 6PSM Naruto is stronger than base adult Naruto in my opinion.


----------



## TraderJoe (Aug 8, 2021)

Charisma said:


> The explosion spans the diameter of a couple trees, maybe as big as a hill or mountain. It doesn't compare to the Ten-Tails' Tailed Beast Bomb.


He never actually tanked the epicenter of the attack. The attack falls to the ground, while Naruto is in air, the chakra explodes when it reaches the ground and Naruto tanks some of the residual effect of the explosion. How much? Tough to say.


----------



## Charisma (Aug 8, 2021)

TraderJoe said:


> He never actually tanked the epicenter of the attack. The attack falls to the ground, while Naruto is in air, the chakra explodes when it reaches the ground and Naruto tanks some of the residual effect of the explosion. How much? Tough to say.


Yeah. It's no different from Obito tanking the four Tailed Beast Bombs within the barrier despite his Truth-Seeking Spheres being broken by inferior techniques. Getting caught in the explosion is without a doubt far less impressive than being at the center as a target.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 8, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Yeah. It's no different from Obito tanking the four Tailed Beast Bombs within the barrier despite his Truth-Seeking Spheres being broken by inferior techniques. Getting caught in the explosion is without a doubt far less impressive than being at the center as a target.


thats because his onmyouton negated it 
in no way shape or form would his shield have otherwised tanked something of that much power 

how do we know that there was no senjutsu on them? because if there was, then edo madara and hashirama would have turned to atoms and never recovered further


----------



## Charisma (Aug 8, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> thats because his onmyouton negated it
> in no way shape or form would his shield have otherwised tanked something of that much power
> 
> how do we know that there was no senjutsu on them? because if there was, then edo madara and hashirama would have turned to atoms and never recovered further


The Ten-Tails has no regular chakra. It literally cannot be sensed unless in Sage Mode, hence Naruto questioning if it was even that powerful before Kurama pointed such a thing out. The Tailed Beast Bombs without a doubt are infused with Six Paths sage chakra.

And why wouldn't Madara and Hashirama have recovered? Madara literally tells Hashirama not to pay attention to the affair going on with the bombs and barrier because they were reanimated and would have no problem surviving.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sage King (Aug 8, 2021)

How exactly is Hokage Naruto going to block attacks that or tank them when TEEN Naruto was damaging Kaguya with them 
I guess Hanabi, Sai, Sakura, Shikamaru and Hinata can also tank Juubidama since they took an attack that put a hole on the moon 
Imagine thinking Hokage Naruto is going to tank attacks or even counter attacks that were damaging Kaguya because he blocked one from Toneri, tanked one (made of his chakra that put a hole on the moon) and dodged hits from fused Momo(a fodder) 
He should first learn not to get pierced by a Kusanagi before we can talk of him facing teen Naruto 
And Teen Naruto has took a hit from PS(a more durable one) busting attack(vacuum palms) with no scratch.
While Hokage Naruto gets wanked of taking PS busting punches that even Sasuke, Koji(low differ by pillars)were tanking.
What is Hokage Naruto supposed to do with Bunshins that made an immortal flee  
Boil release 
9 BRS, 6 Gudodamas RS? 
Avatar, avatar clones, Ashura mode? which are not needed btw.
Let alone in base
Teen Naruto>>>Cloaked Hokage Naruto>>>Base Naruto

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Charisma said:


> *The Ten-Tails has no regular chakra. It literally cannot be sensed unless in Sage Mode*, hence Naruto questioning if it was even that powerful before Kurama pointed such a thing out. The Tailed Beast Bombs without a doubt are infused with Six Paths sage chakra.
> 
> And why wouldn't Madara and Hashirama have recovered? Madara literally tells Hashirama not to pay attention to the affair going on with the bombs and barrier because they were reanimated and would have no problem surviving.


Onmyouton allows Obito to negate an attack compeletely as long as theres no senjutsu 
No Onmyouton means Edos can regenerate and his shield can take the brunt  

Why would obito infuse senjutsu on his strongest attack which he knows would eradicate his shield completely, after seeing just a senjutsu rasengan damage him and buntas syrup negate the sheild? 


As for the bold, thats not really true, its not that it has no regular chakra, it has immeasurable amount of it which kyuubi states is like sensing water and the earth. Just because it cant be sensed , doesnt mean its not there.


----------



## Charisma (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Onmyouton allows Obito to negate an attack compeletely as long as theres no senjutsu
> No Onmyouton means Edos can regenerate and his shield can take the brunt


Yeah, but that's completely irrelevant. That Yin-Yang Style technique has only ever been applied to Truth-Seeking Spheres. It is not imbued into the Tailed Beast Bombs. 



> Why would obito infuse senjutsu on his strongest attack which he knows would eradicate his shield completely, after seeing just a senjutsu rasengan damage him and buntas syrup negate the sheild?


Not a logical argument since we're arguing about whether the damage is suppressed due to him not being directly targeted. If he knows this, then there's no problem.




> As for the bold, thats not really true, its not that it has no regular chakra, it has immeasurable amount of it which kyuubi states is like sensing water and the earth. Just because it cant be sensed , doesnt mean its not there.


Kurama states it has an immeasurable amount of nature energy, not chakra. The only difference between when Naruto tries sensing it with Sage Mode and without is that he can sense sage chakra. If it had regular chakra it would be able to be sensed. Nothing to do with immeasurability making sensory impossible since Sage Mode Naruto could do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Yeah, but that's completely irrelevant. That Yin-Yang Style technique has only ever been applied to Truth-Seeking Spheres. It is not imbued into the Tailed Beast Bombs.


Agreed 


Charisma said:


> Not a logical argument since we're arguing about whether the damage is suppressed due to him not being directly targeted. If he knows this, then there's no problem.


This creates a weird situation 
TSB shield from 1 TSB was still getting cracked by BSM TBB, and Rasengans 
yet there was no noticeabale damage whatsoever from quad juubidama where each of them was like teh size of BM avatar 

just V2 Juubis regular TBB made both VOTE explosions from Hashi and Madars as well as PS-Chidori and RSM TBB look puny and pathetic, suggesting that its far stronger 

V3 flash juubidama which should be comparable (if not weaker) than quad juubidama was sent to the middle of unknown ocean and was still felt in the battlefield, suggesting its comfortably above IA+World NE RS 

i dont see the TSB shield tanking any of the aforementioned attacks hence why the no infusion of senjutsu is the only explanation here which also makes sense after obito recognized that his sheild wont lol difff senjutsu attacks 



Charisma said:


> Kurama states it has an immeasurable amount of nature energy, not chakra. The only difference between when Naruto tries sensing it with Sage Mode and without is that he can sense sage chakra. If it had regular chakra it would be able to be sensed. Nothing to do with immeasurability making sensory impossible.


Oh you mean it in this context, 
i agree with this


----------



## Charisma (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Agreed
> 
> This creates a weird situation
> TSB shield from 1 TSB was still getting cracked by BSM TBB, and Rasengans
> ...


That's why I believe that not being at the center of the attack makes such a difference. Even the tree that produced them survived the blast despite the superior Holy Tree being cut by Naruto's Rasenshuriken and damaged by Naruto and Guy knocking Madara into it. Your suggestion is a possibility but it also simply doesn't make sense to me since the Ten-Tails is pure nature energy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> You should do a regular check ups in the mental ward if you believe base naruto one shotting him through avatar.
> You might as well say base naruto negs kaguya, this fucking stupid to say even for you



Nah, he's right. And don't say that.


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nah, he's right. And don't say that.


Never in million years is that happening, its complete headcannon and Fanfiction, its one thing to say base wins but that he one shots through avatar, fucking lol


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Never in million years is that happening, its complete headcannon and Fanfiction, its one thing to say base wins but that he one shots through avatar, fucking lol



Do you have an argument or...?

Tbh I agree with you, I don't think Boruto Naruto is THAT strong lol.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> You're playing a dangerous game here. Don't want someone to post Jobberdara getting pierced by kusanagi, do you?


except no one has claimed he has moon level durability 
nor are JJs known for durability, as its separate from regeneration and vitality

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> except no one has claimed he has moon level durability
> nor are JJs known for durability, as its separate from regeneration and vitality



This argument doesn't even make sense  

Juudara NEEDS durability to not be completely obliterated by kicks that can break through his black spheres.

Spheres that can tank BSM Bijuudamas


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Do you have an argument or...?
> 
> Tbh I agree with you, I don't think Boruto Naruto is THAT strong lol.


There is no argument to be made, not atleast about one shoting teens avatar. 
Though i would say teens win versus base adult. Teen is still jj level opponent and has access to ashura avatar which one shots base naruto with shurikens


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> There is no argument to be made, not atleast about one shoting teens avatar.
> Though i would say teens win versus base adult. Teen is still jj level opponent and has access to ashura avatar which one shots base naruto with shurikens



Yeah, that's fair mostly, though Base Adult Naruto already has JJ level stats. AA or BM is needed.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> This argument doesn't even make sense
> 
> Juudara NEEDS durability to not be completely obliterated by kicks that can break through his black spheres.
> 
> Spheres that can tank BSM Bijuudamas


Madara was completely obliterated and put to shit against Night Guy (he didnt tank it whatsoever) 
but guess what, he regenerated from it and survived 

disttinciton between durability and regeneration is pretty damn obvious 

no wonder why i see myself supporting madara more often, its because the delusion of naruto/sasuke borutards is on a whole other level

the fact we have gawl to say base adult naruto is superior to RSM naruto is beyond belief

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, that's fair mostly, though Base Adult Naruto already has JJ level stats. AA or BM is needed.


Not to mention teen self, has gudoudamas which neg ninjutsu and can use them to fuel his gigantuous rasen bijudamas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Madara was completely obliterated



No...he wasn't? 

Dude literally still had his head and other portions of his body remaining 

Try again, troll 



ARGUS said:


> disttinciton between durability and regeneration is pretty damn obvious



Yep.

Remaining intact after an attack is a matter of durability. Being able to regain lost body parts is a matter of regeneration.



ARGUS said:


> no wonder why i see myself supporting madara more often, its because the delusion of naruto/sasuke borutards is on a whole other level



Keep being a meme, ARGUS


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> No...he wasn't?
> 
> Dude literally still had his head and other portions of his body remaining
> 
> ...


Except he didnt tank Night Guy
jsut because he wasnt turned to atoms doesnt mean he tanked it
he survived because of regen

same reason how madara didnt tank the sword piercing or being chopped in half, he survived and was unphased cus of regen

nice try though troll

guess hoes be mad that adult sasuke could never dream of packing physical attacks as powerful as 8G Guys


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ironic coming from one of the most delusional posters on NBD
> 
> Keep being a meme, ARGUS


Ironic how you and your buddies are on the wall of epic fail for everyone to see

so what do you do?
Join a circle jerk fest to make yourselves feel good about each other because there is one user flat out schooling you

keep trying through 

while youre trying, your boy adult sasuke has ran out of chakra, and adult naruto is getting his ass whooped by someone else because he has lost his battle instincts

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Except he didnt tank Night Guy



I...never said he did 

I said he remained INTACT, not that he TANKED it.

Wanna try again?


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I...never said he did
> 
> I said he remained INTACT, not that he TANKED it.
> 
> Wanna try again?


@Aegon Targaryen - whenever he sees me say that naruto and sasuke lose

   

Concession accepted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> @Aegon Targaryen - whenever he sees me say that naruto and sasuke lose
> 
> 
> 
> Concession accepted


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

I love how the troll tries to argue I conceded when I respond to his argument and he responds only insulting me


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I love how the troll tries to argue I conceded when I respond to his argument and he responds only insulting me


:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> I'm not at your level, Aegon, will you become my senpai?



Sure


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Please validate me argus and teach me more about the manga, I am done circle jerking around losers


Sure, I am always willing to educate, even if they have single digit IQs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Danisor (Aug 9, 2021)

Teen Naruto refuses to fight his adult version because of the terrible haircut, GG.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> Sure, I am always willing to be educated, even if I failed high school I can still keep trying



Cool! Let's discuss your first lesson then. 

I will have to tutor you in English comprehension :vellos


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 9, 2021)

Fused said:


> For the record, in before the "TONERI FEAT OMG!!!", Old Madara already shattered the Moon  So neither Toneri nor Adult Naruto are impressive.


Yet the moon still stood

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

That moon level shit is overrated as fuck, any Juubi jinchuriki would easily one shot it if they wanted it

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> That moon level shit is overrated as fuck, any Juubi jinchuriki would easily one shot it if they wanted it



Nice joke  

Even Juudara's best destructive feat caps at tearing a country apart. Cutting a Moon in half is FAR beyond that, as is punching right through one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nice joke
> 
> Even Juudara's best destructive feat caps at tearing a country apart. Cutting a Moon in half is FAR beyond that, as is punching right through one.


Thats casual shit for jinchuriki, for fuck sake cloud countrt had cannon with enough chakra to blast moon away and you think jj cant?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 9, 2021)

Fucking Old Madara already affected the Moon level simply by awakening the Rinnegan and these peasants think Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara can't replicate the moon cutting feat


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Thats casual shit for jinchuriki, for fuck sake cloud countrt had cannon with enough chakra to blast moon away and you think jj cant?



Wait a minute.

Did you just argue ANY Jinchuriki can destroy the Moon? That's epically stupid, given that most of them cap at MOUNTAIN level (even Naruto and Bee cap at destroying multiple mountains, not even a country). Or do you think the Moon is smaller than mountains now? 

The lengths you trolls will go to 

Also, that's a feat for the cannon, not a Juubi Jinchuriki, Juubito never even reached country level and Juudara caps only at country level himself.

@Mar55 @Code @WorldsStrongest @Extramarital Child @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask Did you see this?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Mar55 (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Juubito never even reached country level and Juudara caps only at country level himself.





Aegon Targaryen said:


> given that most of them cap at MOUNTAIN level (even Naruto and Bee cap at destroying multiple mountains, not even a country


Disagreed with all of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Did you just argue ANY Jinchuriki can destroy the Moon? That's epically stupid, given that most of them cap at MOUNTAIN level (even Naruto and Bee cap at destroying multiple mountains, not even a country). Or do you think the Moon is smaller than mountains now?
> 
> ...


Can you even read? Who said anything about regular jinchurikis?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Mar55 said:


> Disagreed with all of this.



Cool 

I'm talking about AOE, not AP level.



Siskebabas said:


> Can you even read? Who said anything about regular jinchurikis?





Siskebabas said:


> Thats casual shit for jinchuriki



You didn't specify Juubi Jinchuriki.

Learn to write, scrub.


----------



## Mar55 (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I'm talking about AOE


It's still wrong.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Cool
> 
> I'm talking about AOE, not AP level.
> 
> ...


Read rest of the post you boot licker

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Did you just argue ANY Jinchuriki can destroy the Moon? That's epically stupid, given that most of them cap at MOUNTAIN level (even Naruto and Bee cap at destroying multiple mountains, not even a country). Or do you think the Moon is smaller than mountains now?
> 
> ...


I disagree with where you place the Tailed beasts in terms of DC.
But that is besides the point. 
Yeah as for the cannon.
Evidence suggests it merely BFR's.
From what I have seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fused (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Mar55 @Code @WorldsStrongest @Extramarital Child @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask Did you see this?




Here comes the entire circus of trolls, great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Read rest of the post you boot licker



And another salty boy appears


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Code said:


> I disagree with where you place the Tailed beasts in terms of DC.
> But that is besides the point.
> Yeah as for the cannon.
> Evidence suggests it merely BFR's.
> From what I have seen.



Again, I'm speaking in regard to AOE. The Bijuus could easily have country level AP, however their AOE is not on that level. The Juubi specifically is needed to reach that level, if Pain's words in Konoha are any indication. And that's still not Moon level.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> And another salty boy appears


You got rekt mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Like what is with the Juudara fanbase today? Two of them screeching at me for daring to contradict them, making some of the worst arguments I've ever seen lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> You got rekt mate


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Like what is with the Juudara fanbase today? Two of them screeching at me for daring to contradict them, making some of the worst arguments I've ever seen lol.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


>



Are you ARGUS's dupe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Like what is with the Juudara fanbase today? Two of them screeching at me for daring to contradict them, making some of the worst arguments I've ever seen lol.


You're saying Madara is only Country level, you stupid?  He can literally destroy the entire world with God: Nativity of a World of Trees technique. And he has the ability to create a Shadow replica of Earth, meaning that if you can create a parallel world you can also destroy one.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 9, 2021)

Fused said:


> And a third time if you count my dupe @dergeist ...







Fused said:


> Here comes the entire circus of trolls, great



 el masochist be wanting to share his beating.




Siskebabas said:


> You got rekt mate



He got


----------



## Perfect Susano (Aug 9, 2021)

All Ten Tails' Jinchuriki are planet level entities without convoluted methods like slowly moving the moon over years, even Juubito. Though I fail to see what the Ten Tails' Jinchuriki have to do with the fact that Base Naruto is fodder to any God Tier and closer to a regular Kage than he is to any God Tier. And no the Rasengan that took out Momoshiki isn't his Rasengan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 9, 2021)

Madara can make a shadow replica of Earth... omegalul Fused..


----------



## Goku (Aug 9, 2021)

@Fused got banned.


----------



## Monarch (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegito said:


> @Fused got banned.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 9, 2021)

I know it is hard to hear such news about your twin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 9, 2021)

Code said:


> I know it is hard to hear such news about your twin



He crossed the line . 

Don't worry though, I'll discipline him next time accordingly .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 9, 2021)

Code said:


> I know it is hard to hear such news about your twin


I've made a tribute thread to our brother in arms.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Monarch (Aug 9, 2021)

Raiken said:


> I've made a tribute thread to our brother in arms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Goku (Aug 9, 2021)

What did Fused do?


----------



## Monarch (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegito said:


> What did Fused do?



He sacrificed his life in the battle against Burrito wankers .

Have no fear, my child, Juudara will guide his soul back on the frontlines, stronger than it was before .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alita (Aug 9, 2021)

Charisma said:


> The explosion spans the diameter of a couple trees, maybe as big as a hill or mountain. It doesn't compare to the Ten-Tails' Tailed Beast Bomb.


It blew through the moon which is thousands of km across. The juubi dama was calced to only be hundreds of km in length. It was also naruto's chakra condensed and released all at once who we already know is much stronger than war juubi at this point.


Charisma said:


> The technique is not particularly fast and he was expecting it. The first time Naruto is apparently hit by it he doesn't intercept it nor dodge.
> 
> And he overpowered it using powers other than his Base. Not a feat for Base Naruto.


It transversed a distance greater than the length of the moon in mere seconds so yeah it is fast.

You could argue the punch he used was from his transformed state since his fist is glowing but the reaction and interception were feats for his base.


Charisma said:


> He didn't swap hands. He blocked one hit, got hit two times, and got no hits of his own in. He only did a little better than Gaara, as he should being the strongest Kage.


Gaara got taken out after one hit. Naruto got hit numerous times and was just fine. And fact remains he was able to react to some attacks and was not completely helpless.


Charisma said:


> This is fair, but then again not impressive. Nobody is surviving a direct hit from a Giant Rasemgan with no severe casualties, Raikage excluded. It's the very nature of the technique.


Considering the durability feats god tiers at or below momo's level have in this series I would disagree. Raikage would also get killed by that attack as well.


Charisma said:


> Delta has no feats except for against Naruto. No scaling to apply here.


She could throw down physically with naruto while transformed. Base naruto was weaker than her but he'd still need at least god tier speed to not get immediately negged by her considering how she performed agianst him while transformed.


Charisma said:


> Koji was also hit by Isshiki and not hurt that badly. What is this supposed to mean? He's doesn't have Guy-level strength.


 Koji is stronger than delta and possibly code with limiters and could physically block/take some off isshiki's attacks...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TraderJoe (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegito said:


> What did Fused do?


He sacrificed himself for the sins of the Boruto wankers. Don't fret, @Fused  shall rise again in 3 days.


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegito said:


> @Fused got banned.



Fused got Black Zetsu'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colmillo (Aug 9, 2021)

teen  naruto no diffs


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 9, 2021)

Vegito said:


> @Fused got banned.


Wait wtf really? What for?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 9, 2021)

He gonna make a dupe


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 9, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> You should do a regular check ups in the mental ward if you believe base naruto one shotting him through avatar.




Cry more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 9, 2021)

Fate bros that are >>>> their Teen selves using avatars that are >>>> their teen avatars take SEVERE damage THROUGH said avatars anyway from Jigens hits

These same fate bros go on to literally catch this mans hands even when he is in an even stronger form, proving they themselves are comparable to him in striking strength 

They could EASILY be argued to fuck up their teen selves through their avatars

Like it or not thats what feats show us

I mean...Why is that so weird to people?

NONE of yall would argue that Teen SPSM Naruto CANT oneshot Juubito fight BSM Naruto through his avatar...Even tho BSM is just "1 powerup" weaker

Why is it that a Naruto with 15 years of gains cant do the same thing to a Naruto "1 powerup" lower than him?

Just seems like denial if you ask me


----------



## Gen D (Aug 9, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> a Naruto with 15 years of gains


RUST

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 9, 2021)

Gen D said:


> RUST


Just means "Prime" Unseen Naruto > "RUST" Naruto >>> War Arc Naruto

Exactly what feats tell us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gen D (Aug 9, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Just means "Prime" Unseen Naruto > "RUST" Naruto >>> War Arc Naruto
> 
> Exactly what feats tell us


I was making fun of the argument, not really using it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 9, 2021)

Gen D said:


> I was making fun of the argument, not really using it.


I know 

I just posted that for the people who are gonna come in here claiming that unironically

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charisma (Aug 9, 2021)

Alita said:


> It blew through the moon which is thousands of km across. The juubi dama was calced to only be hundreds of km in length. It was also naruto's chakra condensed and released all at once who we already know is much stronger than war juubi at this point.


Yeah, no. It blew through the hollow crater of the moon. It's not different from a hollow orange's skin being poked through. You can't quantify it as thousands of kilometers. The only proper scaling is that it is shown to span a couple of trees in diameter and the center of the explosion, the orange light, is only about the size of Naruto, making the explosion seem even smaller.



> It transversed a distance greater than the length of the moon in mere seconds so yeah it is fast.
> 
> You could argue the punch he used was from his transformed state since his fist is glowing but the reaction and interception were feats for his base.


Doesn't expel the fact that Naruto was expecting it having already seen it the first time, and that it takes time to charge. It's not like Madara's Sage Art: Yin Style: Light Fang which he can just blow out of his mouth without indication.



> Gaara got taken out after one hit. Naruto got hit numerous times and was just fine. And fact remains he was able to react to some attacks and was not completely helpless.


Naruto survived the hit, yeah. And he did react once, just like Gaara, but knowing he couldn't properly react the next time, changed into his Six Paths Sage Mode. Like I said, the only thing this feat does is place him as better than the rest of the Kage, which is expected. It's not a feat so vastly superior that he just straight outclasses them.



> Considering the durability feats god tiers at or below momo's level have in this series I would disagree. Raikage would also get killed by that attack as well.


And what feats of durability does Momoshiki have? Quite literally none, except for two that downplay him, getting his Rinnegan stabbed and being critically affected by Boruto's Vanishing Rasengan, and then the one that kills him. I completely doubt that the Raikage would get killed by a Giant Rasengan when he can tank Rasenshuriken and Tailed Beast Bombs without a single scratch.



> She could throw down physically with naruto while transformed. Base naruto was weaker than her but he'd still need at least god tier speed to not get immediately negged by her considering how she performed agianst him while transformed.


Doesn't mean anything since Naruto was holding back. Base Naruto was still dominating her. He only transformed to take advantage of his healing powers so that Delta would think she was winning and spill secrets. He wasn't forced to upgrade like he was against Momoshiki.



> Koji is stronger than delta and possibly code with limiters and could physically block/take some off isshiki's attacks...


Yeah, but Koji is weaker than either Naruto or Sasuke. You still haven't stated what the point is. I don't know why surviving hits from Isshiki is so impressive? He's shown to be relative in strength to Naruto, just like Madara was, and his teen-self was taking hits from Madara, too.


----------



## Sage King (Aug 9, 2021)

Mismatch Hokage Naruto gets pummeled into dust let alone in his base

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 9, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally no one here but you has brought up Momoshiki
> 
> So no


Did I say HERE? No, I didn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 9, 2021)

The Great One said:


> Which means RSM clearly isn't a big amp for him anymore like it did in WA.


No it just means that Boruto had an inconsistency lol. This form isn't just suddenly not broken with no explanation and one like 15 second sequence.


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 9, 2021)

Alita said:


> Just a friendly reminder that adult base naruto's feats include...
> 
> - Tanking a explosion in the last more powerful than juubidama while basically out of chakra.
> - Reacting to the strongest attack of toneri and intercepting it with an attack of his own that subsequently overpowered it.
> ...


I mean, Naruto in The Last, and Hokage Naruto in Boruto are ultimately different characters, I think the last should be considered and is evidence to an extent, but it should at least be considered that he's not 17 anymore, he's 33.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 9, 2021)

PFM18 said:


> Did I say HERE?


So youre just ranting and bringing up something no one has said to be contrarian then?

Yeah no thats way better


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 9, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So youre just ranting and bringing up something no one has said to be contrarian then?
> 
> Yeah no thats way better


I couldn't give less of a shit which one you think is better or not. Just saying that in the naruto community I tend to see that misconception rather regularly, don't know neccessarily if that sentiment is common here, ultimately the broader naruto community is relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Kai (Aug 10, 2021)

SPSM Naruto obviously obliterates. Adult Naruto is still a God Tier in base with instances of god tier sparring but he’s not beating any God Tier in base, while fighting the whole fight in base.

God Tiers always force Naruto to transform, end of story.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 10, 2021)

PFM18 said:


> I mean, Naruto in The Last, and Hokage Naruto in Boruto are ultimately different characters, I think the last should be considered and is evidence to an extent, but it should at least be considered that he's not 17 anymore, he's 33.


So? Naruto clearly isn't weaker based on his performances against otsutsuki that are heavily implied to be on par with or stronger than kaguya. And he was 19 during the last I believe which already made him a adult.


----------



## Alita (Aug 10, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Yeah, no. It blew through the hollow crater of the moon. It's not different from a hollow orange's skin being poked through. You can't quantify it as thousands of kilometers. The only proper scaling is that it is shown to span a couple of trees in diameter and the center of the explosion, the orange light, is only about the size of Naruto, making the explosion seem even smaller.


The entirety of the moon is not hollow and there is no reason to believe the moon is smaller than our real life one especially when calcs have shown that naruto's earth is bigger than ours. It went from one end of the moon to the other that is made clear.


Charisma said:


> Doesn't expel the fact that Naruto was expecting it having already seen it the first time, and that it takes time to charge. It's not like Madara's Sage Art: Yin Style: Light Fang which he can just blow out of his mouth without indication.


He still needs god tier speed to intercept the attack regardless dude.... Knowing an attack is coming doesn't magically give you the speed to react to it. Using light fang is also a bad example since it has no quantifiable speed feats period. We only know it's fast from a databook statement.


Charisma said:


> Naruto survived the hit, yeah. And he did react once, just like Gaara, but knowing he couldn't properly react the next time, changed into his Six Paths Sage Mode. Like I said, the only thing this feat does is place him as better than the rest of the Kage, which is expected. It's not a feat so vastly superior that he just straight outclasses them.


Never said it made him massively stronger but the boruto era gokage are no pushovers to begin with considering sasuke believed they could help (And in fact did help.) against the otsutsuki.


Charisma said:


> And what feats of durability does Momoshiki have? Quite literally none, except for two that downplay him, getting his Rinnegan stabbed and being critically affected by Boruto's Vanishing Rasengan, and then the one that kills him. I completely doubt that the Raikage would get killed by a Giant Rasengan when he can tank Rasenshuriken and Tailed Beast Bombs without a single scratch.


In the boruto anime (Which is canon btw.) momo stopped the same attack naruto used to overpower toneri golden wheel with his bare hands. Logical power scaling/common sense tells us he can tank stuff like golden wheel and the war arc juubi's bomb. 

Also naruto after getting the rikudou boost >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto before getting it

Surviving a FRS from kcm naruto before the boost doesn't prove he can tank any serious attack from naruto after the rikudou boost.


Charisma said:


> Doesn't mean anything since Naruto was holding back. Base Naruto was still dominating her. He only transformed to take advantage of his healing powers so that Delta would think she was winning and spill secrets. He wasn't forced to upgrade like he was against Momoshiki.


She damaged him even while transformed and used up a significant amount of his chakra absorbing attacks from him and even withstood a massive rasengan to the face so nah. Base naruto would not have been able to beat her and there is no reason to believe otherwise.


Charisma said:


> Yeah, but Koji is weaker than either Naruto or Sasuke. You still haven't stated what the point is. I don't know why surviving hits from Isshiki is so impressive? He's shown to be relative in strength to Naruto, just like Madara was, and his teen-self was taking hits from Madara, too.


I mean he did just as well individually against isshiki as naruto or sauce did tbh. Maybe even better than sauce did you could argue. If there is a gap between him and the individual fate bros it definitely is not big if there even is one. 

Isshiki physically knocked naruto and sauce out of their avatars with just taijutsu alone. No other god tier has shown raw physical might like that with just taijutsu alone.


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 10, 2021)

Base adult naruto is a low god tier and has immense durability and dc but he is never beating an unrestricted rsm naruto.
Teen rsm naruto with steam release overpowered kaguya through her ps busting chakra arms, his bijudama rasenshuriken vastly outmatch base narutos dc and his stats far outstrip his adult counterparts.

Adult naruto was overwhelmed by base momoshiki for godsakes, he would get mauled by rsm naruto. Again while adult naruto is not to be underestimated in base he is never beating his rsm form teen or not.


----------



## Siskebabas (Aug 10, 2021)

sabre320 said:


> Base adult naruto is a low god tier and has immense durability and dc but he is never beating an unrestricted rsm naruto.
> Teen rsm naruto with steam release overpowered kaguya through her ps busting chakra arms, his bijudama rasenshuriken vastly outmatch base narutos dc and his stats far outstrip his adult counterparts.
> 
> Adult naruto was overwhelmed by base momoshiki for godsakes, he would get mauled by rsm naruto. Again while adult naruto is not to be underestimated in base he is never beating his rsm form teen or not.


Tell it to @WorldsStrongest , according to him base naruto one shots teen RSM through his avatar


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 10, 2021)

Siskebabas said:


> Man are you dumb, Jigen busting susanno means that naruto can bust teens one...
> Stop it, get some help


Not an argument 

Cry more


Siskebabas said:


> Tell it to @WorldsStrongest , according to him base naruto one shots teen RSM through his avatar


Says the troll who cant refute the evidence I posted


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 10, 2021)

Rikudo TBBs one shot


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 10, 2021)

Alita said:


> So? Naruto clearly isn't weaker based on his performances against otsutsuki that are heavily implied to be on par with or stronger than kaguya. And he was 19 during the last I believe which already made him a adult.


yeah I agree, momoshiki is heavily implied to be stronger than kaguya, ESPECIALLY when he becomes fused. Still, it seems a little odd given that he's basically twice the age. Like I said, it is still evidence to an extent for sure. 

But also, didn't he like localize his chakra from his BSM form into his like fist area? And that wasn't just his Base? Because his arm was lit up in the chakra mode if I recall correctly.


----------



## Capa13 (Aug 11, 2021)

Adult SPSM Naruto >>>>>>> Teen SPSM Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Adult Naruto.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Sage King (Aug 11, 2021)

And then you have threads with some people thinking that the adult fate bros are underrated

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hellblade (Aug 11, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Itachi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Adult SPSM Naruto >>>>>>> Teen SPSM Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Adult Naruto.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## PFM18 (Aug 11, 2021)

Capa13 said:


> Adult SPSM Naruto >>>>>>> Teen SPSM Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Base Adult Naruto.


Yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charisma (Aug 11, 2021)

Alita said:


> The entirety of the moon is not hollow and there is no reason to believe the moon is smaller than our real life one especially when calcs have shown that naruto's earth is bigger than ours. It went from one end of the moon to the other that is made clear.


The moon definitely does appear to be smaller than ours. That's irrelevant though. The most important part is that it is hollow and the explosion did not go from one end to the other. That is just plain wrong. Watching the scene clearly shows that the explosion drove through the inside of the hollow to the outside. It only went through the crust, nothing comparable to the range of GWRE.



> He still needs god tier speed to intercept the attack regardless dude.... Knowing an attack is coming doesn't magically give you the speed to react to it. Using light fang is also a bad example since it has no quantifiable speed feats period. We only know it's fast from a databook statement.


No, he doesn't. Naruto was the aggressor and started running towards Toneri first. Toneri then had to start and charge his technique, making it obvious to Naruto what he was going to do. Not only do those two factors discredit any such speed, but there's also the fact that the beam doesn't even initially get intercepted by Naruto. It extends to its full range, and then only after is Naruto shown deflecting it. He doesn't at all hit it before it reaches its length surpassing the diameter of the moon.



> Never said it made him massively stronger but the boruto era gokage are no pushovers to begin with considering sasuke believed they could help (And in fact did help.) against the otsutsuki.


Sure, but they are Kage level nonetheless. They are at best equal to the past Five Kage, who contrarily seem far better than these modern ones. Naruto's feat of blocking one punch from Fused Momoshiki just isn't impressive enough in my opinion to warrant saying his base is even close to Six Paths Sage Mode as a teen. Even you admit this isn't a grand feat.



> In the boruto anime (Which is canon btw.) momo stopped the same attack naruto used to overpower toneri golden wheel with his bare hands. Logical power scaling/common sense tells us he can tank stuff like golden wheel and the war arc juubi's bomb.


For one, I don't consider the anime canon. Two, blocking an attack and tanking it are different, especially when all Momoshiki has to do is catch a fist. That's not durability, and no, he's not tanking a Ten-Tails' Tailed Beast Bomb. That's ridiculous. He got killed by a Giant Rasengan. If you think Naruto is casually making Rasengan that rival the Ten-Tails' Tailed Beast Bomb you have other problems to worry about. It's attack is literally larger than itself, whose finger is the size of the the other Tailed Beasts individually. Momoshiki's was no where near as large, let alone Naruto's Rasengan.



> Also naruto after getting the rikudou boost >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto before getting it


Sure, although if we're just referring to his base, that's questionable.



> Surviving a FRS from kcm naruto before the boost doesn't prove he can tank any serious attack from naruto after the rikudou boost.


Okay, but clearly neither is Momoshiki. At least the 3rd Raikage has feats of tanking a Tailed Beast Bomb with no damage.



> She damaged him even while transformed and used up a significant amount of his chakra absorbing attacks from him and even withstood a massive rasengan to the face so nah. Base naruto would not have been able to beat her and there is no reason to believe otherwise.


Doesn't really matter. Base Naruto literally had no trouble contending with Delta and that's factual. He wasn't forced to upgrade. He only did it so that he could regenerate from letting her hit him so that it'd look like she had the upper hand. And no, Delta didn't withstand the Giant Rasengan. She was knocked out and unresponsive. Her "cells" only survived because she's an android.



> I mean he did just as well individually against isshiki as naruto or sauce did tbh. Maybe even better than sauce did you could argue. If there is a gap between him and the individual fate bros it definitely is not big if there even is one.
> 
> Isshiki physically knocked naruto and sauce out of their avatars with just taijutsu alone. No other god tier has shown raw physical might like that with just taijutsu alone.


Naruto, Kaguya, and Guy all have strength showings that surpass what Isshiki did. I still don't see what surviving hits from him means? Even Boruto survived a direct knee from Isshiki. It's not strength levels that were unseen in the Shippuden story and they were fighting on those terms too. It doesn't make Naruto any superior now than before.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 11, 2021)

You have people thinking Base Adult Naruto is above Six path Sage mode Naruto just because.

This thread is full of trolls, If Base adult Naruto was above Teen Six path Sage mode Naruto why couldn't he blitz shin Uchiha who doesn't even have Six path Powers are even six path amp?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 11, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You have people thinking Base Adult Naruto is above Six path Sage mode Naruto just because.
> 
> This thread is full of trolls, If Base adult Naruto was above Teen Six path Sage mode Naruto why couldn't he blitz shin Uchiha who doesn't even have Six path Powers are even six path amp?


Rust, same reason Hanzo couldn't destroy Mifune


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 11, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> Rust, same reason Hanzo couldn't destroy Mifune


Rusty, that is your Argument you're sticking with?

How was he rusty, if you guys argue Adult Naruto was training getting stronger?


Madara had been in-activate in Combat for over 40 years.  When we saw him in the war he was dead for at least 17 to 18 years.  He was still blitz fodders.  while you're trying to tell me Naruto was unable to blitz Shin who isn't even God tier nor is he even Six paths Enhanced.  what is your excuse for Sasuke? He wasn't able to blitz Shin either and he is a rival to Naruto.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## drrippy (Nov 2, 2021)

Teen Naruto Solos Mid Diff

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Seal Teen Naruto in Toad sage solos. 


Able to Kick away TSO which is a power Far exceeding Kurama Mode who Adult Naruto is Weaker than, let alone Adult Naruto in base form. 

Not even Yin+Yang Kurama Halves working together could do this while Naruto was combing it with Sage mode.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Seal Teen Naruto in Toad sage solos.
> 
> 
> Able to Kick away TSO which is a power Far exceeding Kurama Mode who Adult Naruto is Weaker than, let alone Adult Naruto in base form.
> ...


Yep. Teen RSM Naruto without the SP-Cloak would clap neg diff, nevermind with the Cloak.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sage King (Nov 2, 2021)

How is this mismatch still open

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 2, 2021)

Adult Base Naruto > TL Base Naruto > TCM Toneri > WA RSM Naruto according to feats and portrayal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Kage 2


----------



## Sage King (Nov 2, 2021)

@FlamingRain


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Nov 2, 2021)

That version of teen nardo solos boruto neg difficulty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Colmillo (Nov 2, 2021)

Mismatch of the century,Base Naruto wins according to feats and portrayal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 2, 2021)

According to statements he is weaker than Kurama who Sage mode Seal Naruto far exceeds.

By portrayal Teen Seal sage mode Naruto wins and by feats as well.  What feats does Adult base Naruto have again?

Retract that tagg forgot who I was replying to for a quick second.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Adult Base Naruto > TL Base Naruto > TCM Toneri > WA RSM Naruto according to feats and portrayal





Starkk said:


> Mismatch of the century,Base Naruto wins according to feats and portrayal.



The truth's been spoken 

Even TL Base Naruto can tank LRE in base which vaporized a cylindrical 12,714 kilometers section of the Earth, then extended another almost half a million kilometers in the outer space and reached the moon.









Can block Fused Momoshiki's punch while severely drained, a being whose strength is capable of decimating Shinju Trees in one strike as he has assimilated Kinshiki.





And lastly, his Giant Rasengan that's not even operating at full power due to the massive amounts of chakra Momoshiki absorbed earlier and the black rods in his body, completely vaporized Fused Momoshiki who should be at least as durable as Adult RSM Naruto:





Adult Base Naruto destroys his teen RSM Naruto self.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sage King (Nov 3, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Colmillo (Nov 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The truth's been spoken
> 
> Even TL Base Naruto can tank LRE in base which vaporized a cylindrical 12,714 kilometers section of the Earth, then extended another half a million kilometers in the outer space and reached the moon.
> 
> ...


Fax

Reactions: Kage 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Fax



Thanks.  

Localized Reincarnation Explosion would have at the very most minimum heavily damaged WS RSM Naruto's Kurama avatar given that the recoil of their Chidori vs TBB clash already caused damaged to their mechas:









The Localized Reincarnation Explosion orb immediately drains its target *ENTIRE RESERVE *of chakra or 99% of it, then focuses the entire reserve into an energy blast, meaning TL Base Naruto, as I've said in a previous thread, literally tanked the entire chakra reserve of 100% Kurama + his own, which also has Hagoromo's chakra.

And the chakra present in a TBB is merely a drop compared to 100% of Kurama's entire reserve.

Hell, not even a supercharged TBB, which obliterates countries doesn't approach Kurama's entire reserve in terms of chakra content:



And since Localized Reincarnation Explosion literally fired 100% of Kurama's entire reserve of chakra + Naruto's, it makes perfect sense that it vaporized thousands of kilometers of rocks, then extended that far into space, thus causing massively more destruction than a supercharged TBB as significantly more chakra was dispersed in the attack Naruto was hit by.

And from the looks of it, Base TL Naruto was knocked out by his reserve depletion, not by the blast itself.

To summarize, TL Base Naruto tanked an attack that would have heavily damaged, if not outright destroyed WA RSM Naruto's avatar completely.

And Boruto Era Base Adult Naruto is even stronger than his The Last incarantion.

@Alita You were right.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Kage 1


----------



## Ludi (Nov 3, 2021)

Funny how one side wants this thread closed but only uses a statement from kurama about naruto after he lost kurama as reason.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Funny how one side wants this thread closed but only uses a statement from kurama about naruto after he lost kurama as reason.



What statement specifically?


----------



## Ludi (Nov 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> What statement specifically?





MYGod000 said:


> According to statements he is weaker than Kurama who Sage mode Seal Naruto far exceeds.


These.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Ludi said:


> These.


Base Naruto who tanks Earth drilling blasts, vaporizes Otsutsuki fusions, has Shinju demolishing strength, weaker than Kurama who got clowned by Naruto's FRS.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ludi (Nov 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Base Naruto who tanks Earth drilling blasts weaker than Kurama who got clowned by FRS.


Not my argument.

Also, the base Naruto of this topic is in general still allowed kurama cooperation regardless, only while in base


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Ludi said:


> Not my argument.


I know, just poking fun at it.


Ludi said:


> Also, the base Naruto of this topic is in general still allowed kurama cooperation regardless, only while in base


Yeah, he should be able to make an enormous Rasengan using Kurama's reserves either way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ludi (Nov 3, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I know, just poking fun at it.
> 
> Yeah, he should be able to make an enormous Rasengan using Kurama's reserves either way.


The moment an exhausted (1/13) clone in base got a fraction of divided 50% kurama chakra it did this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 3, 2021)

Ludi said:


> The moment an exhausted (1/13) clone in base got a fraction of divided 50% kurama chakra it did this.



Now imagine an army of Adult Base Naruto clones with Fused Momoshiki vaporizing massive Rasengans or the stronger FRSs charging towards his teen RSM self.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Midknight Crow (Nov 3, 2021)

Teen Naruto One Shots with Boil Release.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 3, 2021)

So the same character with a godly power up vs one without it

Jeez that's really hard I need two sessions of deep pixel scaling to calc this

Nevermind that power upped adult naruto is scared of an explosion of generously two or three trees. He gets shitstomped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sage King (Nov 3, 2021)

Teen Naruto is a complete beast compared to Fully cloaked adult Naruto let alone in base 
He took a chidori from Sasuke without scratch whilst cloaked adult Naruto was pierced by a Kusanagi from shin.
It seems chidori>>>Eiso. Teen Naruto took a chidori.
Which means teen Naruto durability>>>Chidori>>>Eis>>1Eyed Post Shinjudara>>>Shinju bisecting RS 
He took Kaguya's PS busting attack to the face with no scratch.
He Ovepowered Kaguya's vacuum palms with boil release.
His combat speed is above Hokage Naruto by far.
He was engaging things he cannot see in cqc.
He dodged twice teleported attacks from Kaguya herself.
Now, Not does only teen Naruto has an attack like RS.
He damage Kaguya with them.
Sliced her arm off.
Was parrying Kaguya's vacuum palms with only chakra arms.
He was holding his own against a Sasuke who wanted to kill him while exhausted.

Team Hanabi took a blast that made a huge hole on the moon with no scratches. I doubt it would mean they can tank Immortals arc Naruto's RS nor can they tank 4 tails berserkruto bijuu dama
Teen Naruto has attacks that has potency that can damage Kaguya.
Adult Naruto is fodder to him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

